
iPadOS review: The iPad is dead, long live the iPad - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/ipados-review-the-ipad-is-dead-long-live-the-ipad/
======
amanzi
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228445)

